# حوادث العمل



## 1q2w3e (20 يناير 2010)

*مفهوم الحادث*
يمكن تعريف الحادث بأنه حدث مفاجئ يقع أثناء العمل وبسببه ، وقد يؤدي الحادث إلى أضرار وتلفيات بالمنشأة أو وسائل الإنتاج دون إصابة أحد من العاملين. أو قد يؤدي إلى إصابة عامل أو أكثر بالإضافة إلى تلفيات المنشأة ووسائل الإنتاج.
معاينة وتحليل الحوادث 
إنه من الضروري إجراء بحث وتحليل للحوادث التي تقع مهما كانت بسيطة وذلك لمعرفة أسبابها ووضع الاحتياطات واتخاذ أفضل الوسائل الكفيلة بمنع تكرارها مستقبلاً، ولا يجب أن يكون هدفنا من بحث وتحليل الحادث هو تحديد المسئولية لمعرفة المتسبب في الضرر فحسب، بل يجب أن يكون الهدف الأساسي هو الكشف عن أسباب الحادث لتحديد وسائل تصحيح الأوضاع .
ما هي عناصر البحث في الحادث؟
للحادث شقين أساسين هما ( السبب ، النتيجة )
قد تكون نتيجة بحث حاد ث نتج عنه إصابة بسيطة جداً مفيدة تمتماً كما لو كان هذا الحادث قد أدى إلى إصابة قاتلة.
المسئول عن معاينة الحادث
ملاحظ العمل أو رئيس القسم المباشر هو أول من يقوم بمعاينة الحوادث .
وقت معاينة الحادث
يجب بحث الحادث عقب وقوعه مباشرة أو باسرع ما يمكن.
كيف نبحث الحادث
إن السبب الثابت الذي لا يتغير في اى حادث هو ( أن شخصاً ما قد قام بعمل شئ ما لم يكن له أهمية ) أو ( أن شخصاً ما قد اخفق في عمل شئ كان يجب أ، يعمله )، وقد يكون هذا الشخص هنا العامل أو رئيس القسم أو مدير المنشأة أو صاحب العمل نفسه وفي كل حالة يجب أن يصل المسئول عن معاينة الحادث إلى أكبر قدر من المعلومات التي أدت إلى وقوع الحادث وهي :-
1- الحادث
2- الشخص المصاب نفسه.
3- الإصابة نفسها.
التقرير عن الحادث
يجب أن يشمل تقرير بحث الحادث:
1- التاريخ المهني للعامل 
تدوين كل المعلومات التي يمكن الحصول عليها بالنسبة للعامل المصاب وطبيعة عمله، وما الذي كان يقوم به فعلاً، والحوادث التي سبق أن وقعت له، وماذا كان يجب أن يفعله أو لا يفعله حتى لا يقع الحادث.
2- فحص الآلة أو الماكينة أو الأسباب الظاهرة للحادث
3- النتيجة
نموذج تقرير حادث
* أسم المنشأة:
* اسم المصاب:
* رقم العامل:
* عمر العامل:
* مدة الخدمة في العمل بالمنشأة:
* مدة خدمته العامل بالقسم الذي وقع به الحادث:
* المهنة:
* تاريخ الإصابة :
* ساعة الإصابة:
* نوع الإصابة: ( قطع في نهاية الإبهام الأيمن، كسر في القدم اليسرى،.... الخ )
نموذج لوصف حادث
وقع حادث لأحد العاملين بورشة النجارة وهو يعمل على منشار ميكانيكي أدى إلى قطع في إصبعه الإبهام .. وحادث أخر تسبب في إصابة بقدم عامل أثناء قيامه بمناولة جسم معدني.. لتحليل هذين الحادثين يجب علينا الإجابة على الأسئلة التالية والتي منها يمكننا تحديد سبب الإصابة والمقترحات التي يجب تنفيذها لمنع تكرارها مستقبلاً:-

*نوع الحادث *​

*قطع في إصبع الإبهام لعامل أثناء العمل على منشار ميكانيكي* *إصابة بقدم عامل أثناء قيامه بمناولة جسم معدني* *ما العمل الذي كان يقوم به العامل المصاب والأدوات والآلات والماكينات والمواد المستعملة عند الإصابة؟* قطع لوح خشب على منشر آلي تحميل جسم معدني ثقيل على عربة ذات أربع عجلات *كيف أصيب العامل؟* اصطدام إصبعه الإبهام بسلاح المنشر أثناء دورانه افلت الجسم المعدني من قبضته ووقع على أصابع قدمه اليمنى. ​
*ما التصرف الغير مأمون الذي قام به العامل وأدى إلى إصابته؟* لقد قام العامل بدفع اللوح الخشب بإصبعه الإبهام متخطياً الحاجز الواقي وفي اتجاه سلاح المنشار حمل أثقال فوق طاقته *ما هي أوجه القصور التي كانت موجودة سواء في وسيلة العمل أو طريقة أداء العمل أو في محيط العمل؟* الحاجز الواقي كان أقصر من اللازم أو غير موجود عدم الاستعانة بغيره لمساعدته في عملية تحميل الجسم المعدني *ما هي طريقة الوقاية المناسبة التي يجب أن تستعمل لمنع الإصابة؟* تركيب حاجز واقي يمنع مرور أصابع العمل تحته عند العمل لبس الأحذية الواقية *ما هي الإجراءات الواجب اتخاذها لمنع تكرار الحادث مستقبلاً؟ *تدريب العمل على تنفيذ العمل بطريقة صحيحة ، عدم السماح للعمل غير المدربين للعمل على المنشار ، تعديل حواجز الوقاية، مراجعة حواجز الوقاية بمختلف الآلات المماثلة، التفتيش الدوري على الماكينات للتأكد من وجود حواجز الوقاية بصفة مستمرة. توجيه العمل إلى ضرورة طلب المعونة والمساعدة للأعمال التي تتطلب ذلك، صرف أحذية وقاية، التأكد من ارتداء أحذية الواقية ومهما الوقاية بصفة عامة، استعمال الآلي الرافعة الميكانيكية لمثل هذه الأعمال،​سوف نقوم قريباً بشرح تفصيلي لأنواع حوادث وإصابات العمل والنماذج الإحصائية المستخدمة لحصرها وتبويبها وتصنيفها وتحليلها لمعرفة أسبابها ووضع الحلول الفنية التي تساعد على الحد منها أو تقليها


----------



## safety113 (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا
حاليا يتم التمييز بين نوعين من الحوادث
incedent حادثة لم يتوقف العمل بموجبها ولها تقريرها الخاص
accedent حادثة توقف العمل بموجبها ولها تقريرها الخاص


----------



## sayed00 (20 يناير 2010)

تانى الـ incident and accident ????

ارجعو للالاوساس 18001 فى التعريف

تحياتى


----------



## دينااااااااااااااا (29 يناير 2010)

ممكن موضوع اكبر عن طرق الحمايه من الحوادث ويا ريت تركيز علي الحوادث الكهربائيه عشان ده مجالي:31::67:


----------



## sayed00 (29 يناير 2010)

دينااااااااااااااا قال:


> ممكن موضوع اكبر عن طرق الحمايه من الحوادث ويا ريت تركيز علي الحوادث الكهربائيه عشان ده مجالي:31::67:


 
اهلا وسهلا

السلامة من الكهرباء لة قسم مستقل فى منتديات سلامتك و بة الكثير من المواد العلمية التى تتعرض لحوادث الكهرباء و الكثير من الدروس المستفادة

انضم الينا و شاركنا


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيرhttps://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/accidents-at-work-professional-diseases


----------

